# Can rabbits be shipped from abroad?



## random faerie (Dec 16, 2012)

Let's start off by saying small animals are not very popular where I am. I did manage to get a Lionhead recently but I've always wanted a Mini Lop. ; 3 ; And even if I tried my hardest to look for one, I couldn't find any.

So, I'm considering adopting from "abroad." The thing is I know it must be very stressful for the bunny. >_< I don't even know if it is possible. ; 3 ;

Does anyone know the process?


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 16, 2012)

I know people have traveled internationally with bunnies and I know animals can be shipped (at least within the US) by airplane without a person traveling with them... no clue about the cost involved, though.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 16, 2012)

People transport show stock from the UK all the time to the US. That is how lionheads came to the US, but I have no idea of cost. First thing, you need to find an airliner that is rabbit friendly and then look up their policy, etc. Then you would need to find a breeder that is willing to ship. Or you could try finding a breeder first and seeing if they know about shipping or if they know anyone who might? Just to give you some starting points.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 16, 2012)

Check with Jenny Poprawski of Camelot Rabbitry (you can find her website with a Google search). She has Holland Lops. I know she works a lot internationally, shipping rabbits to other parts of the world. I believe I heard that Shari Albrecht, of Rabbit Hole Rabbitry, may do some of that too.

Shipping is very expensive (several thousand U.S. dollars), so usually shipments are only done in large groups. Typically, a group of breeders overseas go in on a shipment and bring 10+ rabbits over. So I'm not sure what the possibilities are for an individual rabbit, but they would have more information for you.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 17, 2012)

I know that there are breeders who have shipped rabbits to Asia, but have no idea on the details. 
There do seem to be some rabbit breeder groups in Thailand and Japan, so that might be an option for you. A Thailand group is having an ARBA show next year and getting judges from the US, one of them might be willing to travel with a rabbit if you paid the costs of that.

It is expensive to travel with animals or ship them. Even with a domestic flight, it can be $50-200 per animal each way and that is with you on the flight. Not to mention the costs to get the right carrier, food/water dishes, signage, health certificates and other needed items to travel with a pet.

Also consider that many countries do quarantine animals. While it is usually for dogs and cats, rabbits can be subject to it as well depending on where they come from.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Dec 17, 2012)

Sounds expensive and stressful for a bunny, good luck!


----------



## cwolfec (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi there! I had quite the ordeal shipping my bunnies. I was in Guam and had them shipped to the East Coast US when I moved. If you buy from a breeder and no one is traveling with them, they will have to fly Cargo (they have to fly cargo on international flights anyway I believe). It took mine around 50 hours total to get to me. I don't know about quarantine restrictions in the PI, but my boys had to spend the night in Hawaii before continuing on. Again, technically mine wasn't an international flight so it was only $400 per bun (they charge you by total weight of the carrier and rabbits). It was truly a nightmare experience as I had to re-book their tickets 3 separate times because the airlines kept making mistakes. Although I was glad I brought my buns home with me, I wouldn't fly bunnies that far unless I had to. I couldn't leave them on Guam...

BUT rabbits are surprisingly resilient and mine were absolutely fine. Good luck with what you decide!


----------



## random faerie (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow. It sounds like a great deal of trouble to get them here... No wonder nobody has attempted it. To tell you guys the truth, I've seen some Fuzzy Lops and Holland Lops... But they are not the good types... For example, the lops have elongated faces instead of the cute flat face (I know, I'm not good at descriptions). Obviously, there are no rabbit shows here in the Ph yet.






This is a picture of a two-month old "Holland Lop." It's not quite what I was expecting (or was I expecting too much?). The face is not the chubby thing it is supposed to be. >_<

However, according to your feedbacks, it does seem difficult to get them here. But I will try and do my research first and check the suggestions you made. Thank you guys! You all are ever so helpful.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 19, 2012)

aww, it's still a cutie, though!


----------



## random faerie (Dec 28, 2012)

Korr_and_Sophie said:


> I know that there are breeders who have shipped rabbits to Asia, but have no idea on the details.
> There do seem to be some rabbit breeder groups in Thailand and Japan, so that might be an option for you. A Thailand group is having an ARBA show next year and getting judges from the US, one of them might be willing to travel with a rabbit if you paid the costs of that.
> 
> It is expensive to travel with animals or ship them. Even with a domestic flight, it can be $50-200 per animal each way and that is with you on the flight. Not to mention the costs to get the right carrier, food/water dishes, signage, health certificates and other needed items to travel with a pet.
> ...



Hi. You mentioned that some judges are travelling from the US for the ARBA show in Thailand... Do you by chance know how I can get in touch with them?


----------

